# My Finished projects



## don-tucker

Thought it was time to post a few of my finished engines,well allmost finished ,I have in mind to go back and add a few bits and pieces here and there.
Don


----------



## thayer

That is a great collection Don!

Thayer


----------



## bronson

That is an awesome collection of engines. Nice work. Do you have any videos of these running?

Bronson


----------



## vcutajar

Definetly amazing Don.

Vince


----------



## kvom

Nice!  Now you can make the paddle wheels.


----------



## Rivergypsy

I love the marine engine especially - which plans did you build it to, please?


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Don---A lovely collection of well crafted machinery.---Brian Rupnow


----------



## don-tucker

[email protected] said:


> I love the marine engine especially - which plans did you build it to, please?


I was made to E.T.Westburys plans


----------



## don-tucker

kvom said:


> Nice!  Now you can make the paddle wheels.


 What a cheek  About time you finished yours with your CNC.


----------



## chucketn

Very nice work, Don. Thanks for sharing, and inspiring!

Chuck


----------



## don-tucker

bronson said:


> That is an awesome collection of engines. Nice work. Do you have any videos of these running?
> 
> Bronson


I posted some videos in my original posts on the construction of them in work in progress.
Don


----------



## pkastagehand

... you must get more shop time than I do.  Nice looking work.

Paul


----------



## don-tucker

pkastagehand said:


> ... you must get more shop time than I do.  Nice looking work.
> 
> Paul


The traction engine was started abot 7 yrs ago,but the others have come along in the last 3 yrs,I never get enough shop time,especially this cold weather.
When I have finished the clock I intend to make Stews overcrank engine,it will make a change.
Thank you all for your kind comments.It makes it worthwhile to read them from people who know what they are talking about.
Don


----------



## schilpr

don-tucker said:


>



Question from a model engine newby, what kind of engine is the one shown above and are there any plans available?

This looks outstanding, love the overall look and the workmanship, would like to build something like this myself someday.


----------



## don-tucker

schilpr said:


> Question from a model engine newby, what kind of engine is the one shown above and are there any plans available?
> 
> This looks outstanding, love the overall look and the workmanship, would like to build something like this myself someday.


 
This is a paddle steamer engine designed by E.T.Westbury,I believe the plans are available on here,but Reeves do castings and plans,I used cast iron round to make the cylinders,steam chests and covers.
Don


----------



## chucketn

Don, 
Where did you get the cast iron round. Hope you don't mind us bugging you with questions, LOL, you are an inspiration to us newbies!

Chuck


----------



## don-tucker

chucketn said:


> Don,
> Where did you get the cast iron round. Hope you don't mind us bugging you with questions, LOL, you are an inspiration to us newbies!
> 
> Chuck







The cast iron came from RDG tools,nice stuff too, a bit dirty to machine.
Of course i dont mind the questions,thats what the forum is all about,helping others.
Don


----------



## Path

Nice and nice .... Thm:

What scale (length) is the beam engine?
We're building 10 of them over on team builders. We've starting shipping parts last week, hope to send/receive more this week.


Thanks,

Pat H.


----------



## chucketn

Shucks, Don! I thought you were in the US. RDG won't work for me, shipping would be a killer.

Chuck


----------



## starnovice

chucketn said:


> Shucks, Don! I thought you were in the US. RDG won't work for me, shipping would be a killer.
> 
> Chuck



Chuck,
Try Speedy Metals http://www.speedymetals.com/c-8388-round.aspx

I did not look at their prices.

Pat


----------



## TorontoBuilder

Don great work on those engines. 

I particularly like the paddlewheel engine.


On cast iron suppliers, I have found it difficult to find reasonably priced suppliers for plain stock... but concur that Speedy is a good source and easy to deal with.



starnovice said:


> Chuck,
> Try Speedy Metals http://www.speedymetals.com/c-8388-round.aspx
> 
> I did not look at their prices.
> 
> Pat



Speedy is pretty good on price. They quoted me about $7.50 per inch for 4" round. Downside for me is no Website pick-up at their Detroit location... I had hoped to stock up on some goods when I go to N.A.M.E.S show.

Terra Nova Steel and Iron in Canada (Ontario and Alberta) also supplies Cast and Ductile Iron.


----------



## chucketn

I priced 12" of 1 1/4" cast iron round at Speedy and the shipping cost more than the metal! I'll have to think about it. I have cut a piece of tractor weight that is not square and will take a lot of fidling to get it round. Think I'll go with that.

Chuck


----------



## don-tucker

Path said:


> Nice and nice .... Thm:
> 
> What scale (length) is the beam engine?
> We're building 10 of them over on team builders. We've starting shipping parts last week, hope to send/receive more this week.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pat H.


6 1/2" long


----------



## RonGinger

Is the paddle engine actually blue, or is that a photo effect? If its really vlue, how did you get that color over everything, it doesnt look painted.

Very nice work.


----------



## metalmad

The traction Engion does it for me 
Lovely Thm:
Pete


----------



## TorontoBuilder

RonGinger said:


> Is the paddle engine actually blue, or is that a photo effect? If its really vlue, how did you get that color over everything, it doesnt look painted.
> 
> Very nice work.



Ron, since Don hasn't answered yet I will give my opinion... as an experienced photographer. 

Judging by the colour of the copper and brass as well as what appears to be a white table cloth it appears that the pic has colour balance issues due to the lighting conditions or camera settings. There is a definite blue cast.

I have done a quick colour balance of the image that I feel is likely much closer to reality... and the metal looks like standard steel. First pic is original second is colour corrected


----------



## don-tucker

RonGinger said:


> Is the paddle engine actually blue, or is that a photo effect? If its really vlue, how did you get that color over everything, it doesnt look painted.
> 
> Very nice work.


Ron That is a secret colour process,developed by myself but for £1000 I shall let you have the formula ,I had no idea why the picture came out that colour,never has before.
Toronto did a great job on it thanks,that is how it is supposed to look.
Out of interest this is one I started 55 years ago,I remember making the frames,links and other bits and pieces,I had to do National Service and my brother finished it off,he had more attention to detail than me ,and it shows




Don


----------



## RonGinger

Ok, thanks. The engine is even more beautiful in correct color.


----------



## TorontoBuilder

kvom said:


> Nice!  Now you can make the paddle wheels.



Hey kvom shouldn't you be getting back to your own paddle wheel build?

After seeing Don's finished paddle wheel engine here I took the time to read both Don's paddle wheel build thread and then your own. I must say they were both very good reads, and very inspirational. This engine is high on my list of builds as soon as I set up shop.

My only criticism... several times it was referred to the plans being on this site but no link was given. It is always good to include a link. Those people offering to email plans to one specific poster dont help all of us who follow.

If anyone has the plans I would like a copy, so if you wish to post them to the download section I will be grateful.

Finally, very good work thank you both for posting your build threads on this engine


----------



## don-tucker

I would love to download the plans and instructions to the Downloads section,I got as far as "file name" and that was it.I have the plans in my dropbox and on a cd,and would be glad to share but havent got the know how,they are 26 mb.
I did wonder if I was allowed to publish these plans ????
Don


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel

Don,
A very nice collection, the Traction Engine spins my wheels, that is classy 
Kindest Regards
Beagles


----------



## Lesmo

*Hi Don 
Thanks for the heads up email. What a beautiful collection of engines, they are something to be really proud of and an inspiration to all of us who lack your extensive experience and craftsmanship. I have a pal who will wet his knickers when he sees your traction engine, I must admit they are a favourite of mine too. Are the builds here on HMEM? and if so can you email me the links when you get a spare minute (like when its brass monkeys in the shop)

Cheers Les*


----------



## TorontoBuilder

Lesmo said:


> *Hi Don
> Thanks for the heads up email. What a beautiful collection of engines, they are something to be really proud of and an inspiration to all of us who lack your extensive experience and craftsmanship. I have a pal who will wet his knickers when he sees your traction engine, I must admit they are a favourite of mine too. Are the builds here on HMEM? and if so can you email me the links when you get a spare minute (like when its brass monkeys in the shop)
> 
> Cheers Les*



Hi Les,

The link to Don's Westbury paddle wheel engine build is here:

oops here is the correct link... 

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/paddle-engine-14759/

This is the link to kvom's build

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/et-westbury-side-paddle-engine-7888/


----------



## TorontoBuilder

don-tucker said:


> I would love to download the plans and instructions to the Downloads section,I got as far as "file name" and that was it.I have the plans in my dropbox and on a cd,and would be glad to share but havent got the know how,they are 26 mb.
> I did wonder if I was allowed to publish these plans ????
> Don



I understand Don. Thanks for the effort.

Of course you can always share directly with me... lol. Below is a pic that describes how to make a public link to a file in your dropbox public folder... so if you have engine plans there it is easy to share them with me regardless of the size. No bandwidth charges to you either.

YOu have to right click the file to get this menu...


----------



## Steve J

chuck, try enco for your cast iron. it is a good quality and if you search enco free shipping you can usually find a code and get free shipping. you may have to spend $25 or more but it is for stuff instead of shipping.   steve


----------



## cfellows

Beautiful!  Very nice work.  

Chuck


----------



## vascon2196

Great job...those engines look amazing!


----------



## aarggh

That's a beaut story Don, built by two brothers combined effort over many years! Very special indeed.

Like the others I too would love to see a copy of the plans if you can share?

cheers, Ian


----------



## TorontoBuilder

aarggh said:


> That's a beaut story Don, built by two brothers combined effort over many years! Very special indeed.
> 
> Like the others I too would love to see a copy of the plans if you can share?
> 
> cheers, Ian



Ian,

Please see the following thread, post 1 for the links to the ET Westbury side paddle wheel engine plans

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f12/et-westbury-side-paddle-wheel-engine-plans-20203/


----------



## aarggh

TorontoBuilder said:


> Ian,
> 
> Please see the following thread, post 1 for the links to the ET Westbury side paddle wheel engine plans
> 
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f12/et-westbury-side-paddle-wheel-engine-plans-20203/


 
Thanks for that, very interesting read!

cheers, Ian


----------



## creast

Awesome collection! Very impressive!


----------



## Motormagican

Don, looked over your finished projects and they are amazing works of art. Thank you for sharing. You have always have kind words with everyone on this site.


----------

